# Daire at 21months



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

This is Daire at 21months


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

If you think he is yuck you can say and i wont be offended


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, I am certainly no expert but if you ever decide he is yuck and you want to rehome him PM me. I think he is very very handsome. Of course Australia is a long way from me!!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a handsome boy!! I just love his face!! And his everything : )

You are so blessed to have him!

Tanya


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Thankyou both.
I think he is a bit of a spunk too


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

No expert here either but I LOVE his head, gorgeous.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Handsome boy, very good wither, very good topline with a very good backhand.
Does have a dark muzzle, but would like to see more black on the dog, weak pigment.
Overall a Very Nice dog.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I think he is an overall nice dog. If you are going to use him for breeding here are some things IMHO that could use improvement.

He could use a little more reach on the front end which means he is a little short in the upper arm. He does have a bit of an arch in the topline. I wouldn't breed him to a short coupled bitch, he is ever so slightly short in the body.

Second movement picture much nicer than the first.

Just wondering if he is a patterned sable???? I see a lot of sable color. You can only tell when they are newborns, the vent area under the tail would be red.

Nice eye color, I like a darker mask, the muzzle is color is good, but there could be more black on the rest of the mask, decent stop, lips on the bottom could be a bit tighter, nice tight feet (love tight feet), good pasterns, nice drive on the rear.

Nice dog for Australia, I think we need to remember that their gene pool over there is even more limited than in the US.

Val


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Thankyou both so much!
What you have both said is what he gets commented on in his critiques, the loose bottom lips, and the darker black would be better
His pigment is not so crash hot - he gets snow nose







which i hate

I also love his feet - i am funny about feet, they have to be nice and tight - HATE with a passion yukky feet

Thanks again, your comments are much appreciated.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

i have never heard of a patterned sable


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

A patterned sable is a sable that has the saddle pattern. Most sables have a lot of black all over but patterned sables don't. My Kenya is somewhat of a patterned sable, very light with a definite saddle but still a sable.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Thankyou!


----------

